# Zanna lantern bug instars



## orionmystery (Apr 23, 2013)

A Zanna sp. lantern bug nymph, molting from 2nd to 3rd instar I think.




Two of them molting in this image.




2nd instar in the midde and 3rd instar below




4th instar




1st instar












More lantern bugs: Lantern bug / lantern fly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## B3nn1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Man your pictures are always amazing. Makes me want a macro lens more and more


----------

